# Tivo CS phone number



## bradleyem (May 23, 2002)

I'm waiting patiently for Virgin to phone me about Tivo, and I'm got a horrible feeling that TiVo may have my old address/location for my account, seeing as I've moved a couple of times. 
So my questions are: Whats the current number for TiVo CS? Has it changed?
2: Are Virgin using their database to offer you TiVo (in which case I'm ok) or are they using TiVo (in which case I'm screwed)...

Brad


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I mailed CS the other day just to check I was still going to be Ex directory and they were able to find my order and confirm so I would just give them a ring and check as it should be on your account number.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

They're using the signup forms - TiVo never knew about this address so they didn't get it from there. Virgin didn't actually know the address for me, just the postcode (and phone number), but that was easily sorted.


----------



## bradleyem (May 23, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> They're using the signup forms - TiVo never knew about this address so they didn't get it from there. Virgin didn't actually know the address for me, just the postcode (and phone number), but that was easily sorted.


Cool, thanks Tony. I registered on the upgrade page, so hopefully they'll get around to me soon.


----------

